# Welders



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sure u know this but I must mention it. You could hard wire the welder as long as the breaker/disconnecting means is within sight and within 25ft of the welder.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Just a question from a Canuck, here... does the NEC really insist on a disconnecting means being within sight? Our CEC would prefer a local disconnect, but as long as the disconnecting means is lockable it can legally be miles away. I do a lot of work in gravel pits and the disconnects are usually in the MCC which could be a 10 minute walk away.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Just a question from a Canuck, here... does the NEC really insist on a disconnecting means being within sight? Our CEC would prefer a local disconnect, but as long as the disconnecting means is lockable it can legally be miles away. I do a lot of work in gravel pits and the disconnects are usually in the MCC which could be a 10 minute walk away.


For motors it pretty much has to be within sight, there are some exceptions but they are tight.

For other loads often it is allowable to use a locking disconnecting means at another location.

It looks like a welder does not need a disconnect in sight.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

BBQ said:


> For motors it pretty much has to be within sight, there are some exceptions but they are tight.
> 
> For other loads often it is allowable to use a locking disconnecting means at another location.
> 
> It looks like a welder does not need a disconnect in sight.


 Yup motors are 50' max and within sight meaning no obstructions. I am going to hard wire the welder, I cant seem to find were that is not allowed.


----------

